# Please help me identify this tree



## RexB (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi All,

I am seeking help in identifying this tree in my mothers yard.


I have sent the pictures to the lead person on this category, phinds, since I do not know how to do this.

The seed exterior is very tacky and is the size of walnuts.


Thank you for anything you can help with.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2013)

This is a total WAG based on your brief description but does it look like this?

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/HC_zpsebbf9ad2.jpg

That's horse chestnut, but sweetgum would be another guess. But if by "tacky" you mean "sticky" instead of "prickly" that's a horse of a different chestnut . . .


----------



## phinds (Jul 13, 2013)

*here are the pics*

[attachment=27599][attachment=27600][attachment=27601][attachment=27602][attachment=27603]


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2013)

Someone will know what it is - the leaves and fruit are very distinct.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 13, 2013)

Rex I think it's a Paulownia tree.


----------



## RexB (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Kevin for your help. My mother will be ecstatic. 


Also thanks to Phinds for uploading the pics since I couldn't figure out how to do them.


----------

